# Do you keep track of all your finished knitting projects?



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


I am also doing that. Last year, my cousin (who I taught to knit that year!  ) and I got to talking and wondering exactly what all we made. Couldn't remember it all so this year I am keeping track in a little booklet I bought at the Dollar Store.

So far:

Babies/children - 4 hats, 2 pairs of socks, I pair of mitts, I size 4 pullover

Adults - 4 hats and 1 pair of socks.

I have a pair of socks on one set of needles right now and a size 2 pullover on another.

It will be interesting to see how much there is altogether at the end of the year.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't trust my memory so I keep track of the project, who it was for, when it was finished, the yarn label, sample of yarn and the pattern used.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


I've decided to take photos of my finished projects this year. So far, not knitting anything for anyone in particular, but I've made 12 or 15 hats for homeless kids and Vets. I'll photgraph them in groups of six or so. I have no idea what I'll do with the photos, though! LOL

I have a friend who does Project Linus blankets. She prints out on regular printer paper a photo of each blanket she finishes and staples onto it the receipt for the yarn she bought and writes on the bottom of the page her mileage for going to our meetings. She saves these for tax purposes. I'm not nearly that organized or clever. Lots of the yarn in my stash was donated, anyway. And when we have our get togethers, I sort of view them as socializing.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I am doing the same I am taking pictures of what I have made putting this is a book with a name of who is getting/got it.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

This sounds like something I've been thinking about doing. I tried to do it when I got a new sewing machine 5 years ago and only lasted 7 months. So I'll start a list and post later.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Great idea! And I have to be careful where I store the items-I forget whee I have stored them! I now have a small dresser in my craft room for this very reason!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I also make Jammie pants, I have to label them as I complete them!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi
Always intended to but never got around to it. LOL Then when my daughter will say can you make me another one of those ??? you know the one you did in ??? I don't have any recollection. LOL

I have made a promise to myself that this year is the year. Hope I follow through.

Linda


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a diary for just knitting, when I start a project, I write in the details for that day, e.g wool type and colour, needle sizes and of course what I am knitting and what pattern I am using.

On the day and date I finish it, I write in comments of how the knitting went, what I liked and disliked and how it turned out. How much wool it took. Who I gifted it to. etc.

This means that I can flip through the diary or diaries and compare knitting when doing similar projects.

It also lets me know how long it will take to knit something. No I don't rush, I am a slow knitter and I enjoy every stitch I knit but sometimes it is good to know the approximate time it takes to knit a certain article.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I use a spreadsheet.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I also take a picture that I place in a page protector, and then add in the date completed, label from the yarn, pattern used, and a sample of the yarn. I put all the page protectors in a loose leaf binder.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I've tend to keep records of expenses, books read, and various other things, so yes, I keep track of completed projects too. I also take photos of the items and when I give something as a gift, I note who gets it as well.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I just have my list in Word on my PC. I'm not printing it out because then its another piece of paper for me to find. I do have pictures of some of things that I have made, nothing fancy, just if someone asks me how much knitting I have done, I can tell them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I never used to but since finding KP I am taking photos of each item.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I take a photo or scan the item and import the file into a word document that has:

- item made for
- size made
- the name of the pattern
- where the pattern is from
- number of cast-on stitches
- needle size used
- yarn name and color
- a note section if I want to remember something special about the pattern


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I post pictures and important information about the pattern on Pinterest. I can access it anywhere I have a computer.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

i started adding projects to Ravelry including photos, but only started v recently, also liek all the free patterns on the site


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't keep track of all my knitting,i just knit for the love of it,and the thrill of finishing a complicated pattern. :lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jan the gran said:


> i started adding projects to Ravelry including photos, but only started v recently, also liek all the free patterns on the site


I keep all mine on Ravelry too. You can put all your finished and working projects in your project folder and you can que all the projects you want to make. It's a great way to keep track :thumbup:


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the idea several of you have of taking a photo of each project. I have kept track of my knitting for the last few years as I sell quite a bit of it and I like to see which items sell well. However, it is in an exercise book and is a bit tedious. Must get used to using a spreadsheet as I already do for my yearly garden plans to enable good crop rotation at a glance!!!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I take pictures of all my knitting and put them on facebook so my friends and family can see


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Since joining this forum, I have started to take photos of completed projects. I will investigate storing them on either FB or Ravelry. My aunt has been very discouraging about how many projects I have on the go at the one time and as I gift most of my crafting to charity, I have nothing finished to show her! I think it will encourage me to keep finishing what I start too, to keep a photographic record of it all.


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

This is an interesting study. My dear Mother kept a list of afghans she had crocheted and after she past I found the list,
she had made and given away 85 to her friends.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a three-ring binder in which I keep a record of my knitting. The pages are from Kathryn Ivy: KathrynIvy.com/patterns/extras/knitting-journal

I include a photo of each completed item.


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

This is why Ravelry was invented. I keep all my Projects with photos there. My knitting library (patterns, books, magazines), Stash with photos. 
If you've never been there please go...it's free and the best place to find patterns as well. 
http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

My friend Joni takes a picture of each project, notes what yarns and materials she used, saves remnants of the yarns, a copy of the pattern, any revisions to the pattern, the date and how long it took to complete....and keeps them in a vinyl pocket. She never keeps any of her work - sends them off to friends and relatives.... Have NEVER seen anyone so ORGANIZED. And she has several binders according to year and month.... Amazing.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I take a photo or scan the item and import the file into a word document that has:
> 
> - item made for
> - size made
> ...


This is exactly what I do also. I also add yarn dye lot numbers, date of start/completion and who the item is for.
I like the idea of adding a picture of the finished item and a sample off the yarn
Under these notes I also record row counts etc, this waymimcan easily calculate measurements for front/backs and it is easy to keep sleeves identical.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I take a photo or scan the item and import the file into a word document that has:
> 
> - item made for
> - size made
> ...


This is exactly what I do also. I also add yarn dye lot numbers, date of start/completion and who the item is for.
I like the idea of adding a picture of the finished item and a sample off the yarn
Under these notes I also record row counts etc, this waymimcan easily calculate measurements for front/backs and it is easy to keep sleeves identical.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

You should check out Ravelry.com


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've taken pictures but I really must start on Ravelry. I use them as a resource but not to file.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

No way -- I know from experience when I've attempted to record anything that I end up with a bunch of partially used journals that I never go back and look at. 

I do make notes right on the pattern sometime if I make changes so they are there for reference if I go back to the same pattern at a later date.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I use a spreadsheet.


I had a file going on my computer one year. Got almost to the end of the year, and I think I tried to rearrange the entries or something, but lost the whole file. No back up, of course. Very discouraging....


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

This is what I do. I take pictures of my projects, and upload the photo to my Ravelry. I write about my experience knitting the project, yarn I used, etc. I also try to keep track of the yarn I buy on Ravelry. That way I can select it and see what others have made with that yarn. By keeping track on Ravelry, and taking notes, others can see the projects you made and perhaps get their questions answered if they have questions about that particular pattern. I can also link them to groups I belong to.

Here is an example of one of my projects. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/TheWannabeKnitter/fetching
Ive used different types of yarn, and kept track of it. I also wrote notes of changes I made, etc...


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

You'd probs love Ravelry. Puh-leeze check it out.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't imagine knitting without Rav. I started in '08 and as I was wrkg on my very first project, someone came up to me and told me about it. I love having a quick place to go and see which needles I don't have (for when I get a good coupon).


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

i take photos of most items i knit and put on pc in a knitting file ,am just in process of hubby going to swap onto new laptop for me as old pc dieing, and then i can show friends what ive done ,if theylike a certain item it goes in the xmas book ready for present at xmas .


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

hi I have been taking pictures since last year. I think it is nice to see the colours I used and the style.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep track and also sometimes take pictures of them!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I try to photo all my work but sometimes miss an item. Then I have a journal that details the project item with yarn, needles/hooks used, the pattern and any notes that seem useful. I also save samples of the yarn stapled to a label and keep a pile of them in a storage box so I can go back and reference the color and texture of the yarn.

Problem with photos and computers is they crash and I lost a few yrs of photos last year which still pains me.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been trying to take photos of the items I finish - but often I forget. This Christmas I was knitting "beards" and hats with beards for my grandchildren. I forgot to take photos, so I had to wait for my children to take photos and send them to me. Worked out O.K.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I keep a loose leaf notebook with the pattern number, yarn information, size needles and gauge for each project. If the project turns out exceptionally well, I know how to duplicate it.


----------



## dmhouttekier (Feb 4, 2013)

I like to take pictures of the items I make. Then I put them in a little book.


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

I also keep a record, but only started it about 4 years ago. I'd advise to start one anytime, even if you have created loads of things in the past. I love looking through mine and it's so useful. I also take a few pictures. I started a Craft Journal for my eldest daughter as she would not have time to do it. We both love looking through it at a later date and I know it makes her smile and happy remembering all the things she's made. I keep Journals on so many things in my life. I'm known in my family for my Journal keeping. I hope you find the pictures inspiring.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been slowly but surely getting the patterns, yarn etc all together for the projects I want to do this year. Having 10 grand children makes it interesting on what projects I want to do for birthdays and Xmas. When I start a project I add it to Ravelry, I found this a lot easier than trying to keep a journal. I also started adding all the yarn I have stashed away in boxes on to Ravelry, makes it easy to see if I have a yarn I need for a project.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Rosann said:


> This is an interesting study. My dear Mother kept a list of afghans she had crocheted and after she past I found the list,
> she had made and given away 85 to her friends.


How generous and amazing your mum was. You must be proud.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Have kept a small journal for the past 20 years, logging the project info. Never took photos, but the attached yarn samples manage to trigger my visual memory. 
Recently started using Ravelry for this purpose and highly recommend for a whole bunch of reasons.
Will continue with my journal though, like having a non-electronic record too.


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a photo album, though I have a fair bit away before I took any photos of my projects. If you join Ravelry you can put your projects on there. I live Ravelry for this, as I get inspiration from all the pictures others have posted.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I buy disposable cameras and take a picture of whatever I finished
When camera is full I have it developed and the put it in a grandparent brag photo album, with a note as to when I done it and who it went to.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Every time I use a new yarn, I record in a book the size of needles and size of stitch it makes with different needle sizes so I don't have to make a new swatch in the future every time I want to start a project with that particular yarn.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

In the last two years I've gotten more serious about that. Last year I created an online photo album on facebook and flickr. When you start sharing the projects you get a little better at tracking them.
I've got my online folder on both sites again this year. I also keep the photos in folders on my computer. Rarely do I actually get them printed but I could since snapfish offers .01 prints every now and then.


----------



## dmhouttekier (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice books.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

I just started taking pictures of the things I'm making and storing them in the computer album. May never need them but at least they're there if I need them. Now I just have to organize them!! Ha Ha


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I do not keep track of my projects but I should!! I give nearly all away as gifts. 
I have a friend who takes a photo, keeps a sample of the yarn used, and the pattern. altogether in a 3 ring binder, behind plastic page covers. It is an awesome collection of the great gifts of love created for family and friends. Oh, to be so organized!!!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> I've taken pictures but I really must start on Ravelry. I use them as a resource but not to file.


Exactly what I did for several years. Sometime last year, I started posting my projects. Also I have kept just a simple word doc since I picked up knitting again 9 years ago after many years hiatus, and that list is nearing the 400 mark - well I'm sure it is over 400 since some lines include multiple items, like hats or washcloths. It is interesting to look back.


----------



## KayKay4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Such good ideas here.About three years ago I started taking photos of the items I made whether quilts, knit items, or clothing, etc. and now wish I had started many years ago. I take a separate photo of each item--this way there's a clear visual record that I can refer to if I need it. Looking through the small album gives me e a great sense of satisfaction and accomplishment. Including a note would be helpful also.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have started to take photos of my finished work. I shall print them off and put them in a small photo album. I also quilt and do the same with my finished work. It's fun to look back at the work you have created. I also make a note of who I gave the quilt to. I shall do the same with my knitting projects.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

LOTS OF GREAT IDEAS, THANKS EVERYONE FOR POSTING. HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## bsmall (Aug 26, 2012)

1.When I start a project, I copy the instructions, highlight the appropriate information for the size I am making and put the copied pages back to back in sleeve protectors. I keep this in my knitting bag with my current projects (I work on as many as 10 at a time...I get bored easily!)
2. When I finish the project, I take a photo and tape the photo to the project page in the sleeve protectors
3. I tape the yarn wrapper and a piece of the yarn to the page inside the sleeve protector.
4. I write on the page who I made it for and when.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't when I first started knitting at age 7. Now I regret it. Once in a while I wish I could make a project again and can't find or remember where the pattern is. Also, it's fun to look through your notes and see where you've been. Now I keep a notebook and have for many years. Can't tell you how many times I have referred back to it.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

I have all my projects, including those in progress listed in "my notebook "on
http://www.ravelry.com. There I have a list all my projects with notes, pattern needle and yarn. My stash is listed under stash. My favorites are my favored patterns for the future. All of these include pictures.

It is a simple and great place to organize your projects, yarn and pattern.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

My knitting efforts (WIP, completed and still in the thinking about stage) are all in My Projects section of Ravelry. They have fields to enter needle size, yarn by name, source of the pattern and, of course, you can upload pictures very easily. It's a snap and I don't have to keep track of anything. I find that if I don't write it in Ravelry, I forget the gauge, needle size or something very basic. You can make note any changes you made to the pattern as well. Also helpful to see all my UFO's so I am reminded without coming across them in a basket somewhere.

Definitely a Ravelry fan


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I try to take a picture of each item and store it
in a folder before giving it away.


----------



## lind0649 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow,Dorothy, how have you knitted so many items already this year! You must knit really fast! keep it up!


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

Check out Ravelry.com It is kinda like facebook but for knitters/crocheters, etc. You can create a project page for each item you create, you can add pics from start to finish, make note of yarn, needle, time, what you think of the pattern, etc, etc. As you make 'friends' on the site, everything they post as a new project you get to see.......and much more. Look me up. pthornhill


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never attempted to keep track of what I make, but it seems like such a great idea that I just might try it this year! So far I have made two baby sweater sets and am working on a size 2 sweater for my honorary granddaughter. I wish I had more time to knit!


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

I keep track of "special projects" by taking a pic and put the pic in a knitted projects photo album. If I make a newly designed item, that pic goes into the album.If I make 4 or 6 of a new item, I take a group pic. It is so much easier to look in the album to see a project if someone wants the same style, but not the same color.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Pumpkin007 said:


> I don't trust my memory so I keep track of the project, who it was for, when it was finished, the yarn label, sample of yarn and the pattern used.


Wow! You're very organized! I just have a list of completed projects. Thought I was doing well to do that.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Check out Ravelry. If you're a knitter and not using Ravelry you are missing out on the greatest free resource. The "Projects" page allows you to upload photos and keep track of wip and finished things. There is also a page for storing info on your stash,and needles. I store my downloaded patterns in the library and can access them from any digital device. Search patterns and designers. Ravelry.com, a must!


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

I know how you feel. I wanted to make another pair of mittens for my grandson and I can not find the needles - probably in some project I started and then got sidetracked.
I make notes on the patterns of who got what size. 
Since I have been knitting since my Great Aunt Winn taught me so I could have rugs for my doll house, probably 60 years ago, I would have books and books of pictures. One year I made a sweater or vest for every single person on my Christmas list. Obviously, I don't have that kind of time now with the living on a small farm with llamas, goats, a Jacob Sheep, a retired race horse, 2 mini horses, 18 chickens and a rooster and a bunny.
We had 72 animals when my husband got sick in 2007 but I had to sell or place most of them.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

lind0649 said:


> Wow,Dorothy, how have you knitted so many items already this year! You must knit really fast! keep it up!


When I sit, I knit. I am retired & have to sit back to relax my back a lot - standing/walking puts pressure causing a lot of pain & I am refusing to take medication as long as possible. A lot of days, even 15 minutes being on my feet is too long.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

If you have the same Ravelry name I will look you up. I'm pthornhill


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I have never kept track before but all of you have inspired me going to the dollar store today to get a diary to keep my knitting projects in and taking a picture is an awesome idea. Thansks


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

For a long time I have kept little photo books with the gift I did in knit. crochet, or cross stitch. On the back of the photos I wrote when it was given and to whom. I did this so I wouldn't give the same things over and over and could keep track of the colors and designs. 
It's amazing how much you forget over the years.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I keep a knitting journal with description and pic


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I never really thought about it.. I find it amazing that some of you have made so many things so far.. the year is only 5 weeks old..  I have made 2 scarfs and am knitting some socks.. oh and a table runner that is going to be frogged and started over.. the mistake I made is too noticable but I have to finish up what I am doing now.. plus last night I picked up some new yarn and casted on a scarf.. just to see how the yarn works up.. I am going to see what this computer has on it as far as spread sheets or templets in my window office program. I could also enjoy doing a scrap book style log of what I have been making.. just a small simple one.. I am probably the only one who never scrapbooked but couldn't resist the supply's so I have books and paper plus!!! should use it up for something...


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

I just started to use Ravelry to record and store my finished projects. I like its ease and the fact that I can send anyone I like there to see what I have done!


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

I do keep track of my projects on ravelry. But after my Grandmoher died I found a list of all the afghans she made and who they were given to. That was fun especially you could look back and see how many times people were married babies were born etc. it was like a family history of afghans


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

It's something I do without thinking about it. Plus, the bags of articles are usually right where I sit on the couch. Although, I have put some project away for years an still remember.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I take a picture of the item and put it in photo album and then I have a book that i write who I sold it to, the price and the item and then at the end of the year I add it up to see how my sales was for that year. It works out real good that way. Tweeter


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I use iPhoto on my laptop. I have an album of just my crochet and knit projects. Picture, name of yarn, pattern, who it is for and anything else I feel pertains to the project. Very useful when I want to repeat the project. Especially for baby items I give as gifts, hats, blankets, etc.
This method has worked for me.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I have already knitted 6 hats and three scarfs since Christmas, and three projects on needles now. I have given up keeping a list, but I do make notes on sizes for next project on the pattern. 8 kids and seven grandkids now, to much to keep track of.


DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I take photographs of everything - and put them on my PC. I have files for different categories, including custom-made in the customers names, going back eight years.
It's great fun to go back and see how I have amended and altered some designs over the years.


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been keeping track with info and pictures for years. Now, I use a app called EWE and keep them on my I-Pad along with the pictures..and info about yarn etc..


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I also write my finished items in a book with all the yarn info including the washing instructions. Works great...better than my memory..


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Blinda said:


> I just started to use Ravelry to record and store my finished projects. I like its ease and the fact that I can send anyone I like there to see what I have done!


I also use Ravelry. It's also a great way to catalog the yarn in my stash, so if I need something for a project I can search there to see if I have yarn in that weight.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I am mega impressed with the project records that KPers have kept. I tend to just knit for the fun of it, but some of the record books have been inspirational. I may have to start writing down WIPs and photograph them.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


heaven's no! I have enough trouble keeping up with the ones I have otn


----------



## unnarsteinn (Jan 21, 2012)

I never used to keep track, but I have Vogue Knitting's iPhone app and gradually started listing projects there, together with most of my yarn inventory and needles/hooks. All of this has prompted me to start photographing my work for future reference.

I use the iPhone app and Ravelry for queue information, too. I have so many things I want to make that I'm finding it unexpectedly helpful to keep a list of wannado projects.

So many projects ... so little time. An embarrassment of riches, I guess.

Cheers!
Anna


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I try to remember to take pictures of each knitted or crocheted item and put it in a file on my iPad. It's fun to look at the progress and remember who I gifted each item to.


----------



## unnarsteinn (Jan 21, 2012)

I have an album in iPhoto where I store my knit/crochet photos. And yes, it's fun to go back and see what I was doing back in days of yore!


----------



## KnitByVi (Oct 30, 2012)

I have kept track all these years that I have made (50 yers of info) I have pictures and note book where I write pattern, needle size, how much yarn,etc. dates and who got the items when I completed project. It's fun to go back and find the patterns you really like to use, and remember the people who got them.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

knezmom said:


> I post pictures and important information about the pattern on Pinterest. I can access it anywhere I have a computer.


That's a good idea and I subscribe to pinterest. Ravelry is also a good place to keep track of your work.

I use VK vogue knitting app and love it. It also has some good resources such as important knitting terms, various stitch patterns keeps track of your yarn, books and needles.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep a knitting journal. Labels, samples of yarn, a few yards in a little baggie for repairs, notes on the pattern, where the pattern IS (a big one for me!), notes on the yarn, whether it's a gift or for sale, a photo, any swatches, pretty much anything I do with a specific project goes on the page.

I use some pages I found on the web and print them out on cardstock so they're a bit sturdier.

http://kathrynivy.com/patterns/extras/knitting-journal/


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Ladies for all of the great info on keeping track of our Craft Items.......
I think I will start using the Ravelry site - and yes, update my book that I keep forgetting to write the items in.......
Again, Thank you ALL so very much for your great tips.......
Hugs to all, CBCarol


----------



## unnarsteinn (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the VK app as well, but I wish the stitchionary function allowed users to add their own patterns. I wrote to Vogue Knitting and suggested this, and they replied enthusiastically, but alas, several updates later, no change in the app ...

I've started using Ravelry, too, and the more I get familiar with it the more I like it.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I use Ravelry for that. Also, I belong to a Yahoo Group where we have a database to keep track of charity projects. Almost everything I knit is for charity, so that pretty much covers it. I've kept track on a file on my hard drive, but I lost everything when the computer crashed. These two resources are online, so they are more secure.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have never kept track of my knitting and crocheting projects. I'm sad to say I never thought about it until several years ago. And by then there were hundreds of items I had made and given away. So I never started a diary. It didn't seem worthwhile at this time since I could never remember what those hundreds I gave away....sweaters,baby sweaters, booties, baby clothes, women's sweaters,scarves, hats for babys on up to adult size and so very many afghans more than I can count, and men's sweaters too.

Now I mainly knit sweaters for a couple of my GC and my 3 children. I don't keep track now, but I sure wish I had started way back when.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I always make a list in January of planned gifts for the year. Find that it saves money and I love to knit....win/win!! I just started taking pictures since I joined this forum, wish I had started with my first project over 30 years ago!! I recently posted some of my cross stitch projects that I had done in the past, mainly because most of them are still hanging up on my walls....have yet to post pictures of last year's Christmas presents and my Need a Hug bear I finished. Currently working on 2 blankets, hats & booties for twin great grandchildren to be born in April......slow knitter, started in January and am almost done with the first blanket!! Oh well, everything in due time!!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I started keeping track of my projects on ravelry, under projects. Not only does that let me have pictures of the items made, but also the yarn and needles I used. There's also an area to write a note about any changes I made, or my thoughts about the pattern.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I really wish I had kept a list of the socks I've knit over the years.About four years ago I started taking pictures of the teddy bears I knit for charity.Wish I had done that from the start.Didn't have digital camera when I began knitting them.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I take pictures of all the items, sometimes I also take pictures with the person whom I knitted item for and I keep it all in a binder. I have this binder in case someone wants me to make them something, they can have an idea from the items i have already made. I also keep all of this on my computer


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I just began this process also after years of thinking about it.


----------



## 5grands (Jan 25, 2012)

I decided to also keep a record of what I have made, starting with Christmas presents. I am taking pictures. I have been making gifts for over 40 years, wish I had kept track.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

What wonderful ideas!! I didn't realize we could use Ravelry to store projects. I have used it for patterns, so will certainly look into it.
I have photos of all my projects I have made the last 3 years, so will get them on a stick in case of losing them.
When I was with a Prayer Shawl group before we moved, I have records of all the shawls I made in a journal. I made notes of the date, yarn and pattern used, amount of yarn used , and cost or donated yarn. I know I made 83 shawls in the 4 years there.
JoanCB


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

with a picture you could easily keep track of all that information on your prayer shawls, just take a picture of the label of your yarn, pattern and photo of the item.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Someone on KP sent a link sometime in the past for various methods of keeping track of what we have as far as knitting supplies goes (yarn, needles, future projects etc). 

One sheet was a project sheet. I copy these, 3 hole punch and in a small binder. The page starts with the project, date, yarn and fiber, cost, and anything else one can imagine about details. There is also room for a photo. I also take a length of yarn, roll it up and "sew" in onto the page...the stapeler doesn't like to fasten the yarn. I staple a yarn band on the page too.

This is a ready-made sheet - absolutely great. I love computers but I love something tactile even more.


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

I take pictures and put together in a binder with the pattern I used (and notes in case I want to make again.)


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I have started to write down in notebook what books I have read, what projects I have made, who for and what was paid for it, now I am wanting to get organzied with my list, going to start another notebook that is indexed by auther, knitted dish cloths, crocheted top tea towels, baby items, scarfs and so forth just havent gotten around to it yet, lol
I started keeping tracks of this back in 2011.
Candy


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I use to use a large notebook with pictures,yarn info, pattern ,guage swatch, and person went to or charity.
Now all on the laptop in a file.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I take pictures of e very piece I do. The ones I give away I photograph with the person wearing it. Then I put them in an envelope photo album and on the side I write the date and type of material used. I will pick up your idea of putting in the same page (on the second slot) the label of the yarn.
Thanks for your ideas, fellow kps


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

For a while I taped a piece of the yarn to a copy of the pattern. And how I altered the pattern. I started taking pix now-my New Year's resolution.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Starting today I'm going to do this too.



patchz said:


> I am doing the same I am taking pictures of what I have made putting this is a book with a name of who is getting/got it.


----------



## RenateS (Apr 30, 2012)

I love Ravelry for that purpose. It forces me to be organized. You can list your projects, yarn used, needle size, photos of the project and how long it took you to knit.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Great idea. Especially the photographs as well. A lovely record of all we make. (and it will avoid duplications in future). Will start now.


----------



## nanacari (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been knitting/crocheting for over 60yrs, God only knows the volume, I'm lucky I even know what I made last week. My 33 yr. old grandaughter still had a baby blanket I made her and every once in awhile I'll see something on a member of my family and ask them where they got it. When they say I made it, I don't have a clue. That goes for sewn items also. But then I spend so many hours on my projects I just can't keep track.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I keep track of all my knitting projects. I have one list for items knitted with yarn from my stash and another list for items which are not from my stash.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I started taking photo of everything that I have knitted & crochet. Now I have a record even though I have given them away.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

I belong to Ravelry but have been very lax about entering projects there. This year's resolution is to try and keep it up to date~!! :lol:


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I've started using ravelry. It's great or keeping up with everything. From stashed yarn, to needles and patterns that you have. It's perfect for me.


----------



## ravenna (Jan 28, 2013)

what a wonderful generous idea to give to the homeless your latest knitting project. Made my day.
I usually just stash my things in a big basket and go on to the next project...


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been knitting too long to keep have a list. Started to do that but stopped years ago(Yes, I am not a youngster) I do keep some of the sheets that I do my calculations on . So that is a sort of a record. I always list the yarn, gauge, a schematic, etc. etc. Buthave tossed out a lot too.

Now I wish I had kept a list.


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

I have taken pictures over the years. To my amazement I discovered how many different projects I have accomplished. These are crafts to knitting, crocheting, needle point, latch hook, embrodiery, quilting projects and I do not know what else. It was wonderful to see the many finished projects. Needless to say there was no identification as to who received the various items. But, it was a joy to make them. I will try to make notations as to who will or has received the item. Plus the date might be important because so many of the projects have gone back at least thirty years.
Pictures are the best.
Barbara :-D :-D


----------



## Dianedora (Dec 12, 2012)

I list all my projects on Ravelry. 
Post pictures, pattern, yarn and needles used, and notes. Dates of completion. Check it out ... Perfect.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> I have a diary for just knitting, when I start a project, I write in the details for that day, e.g wool type and colour, needle sizes and of course what I am knitting and what pattern I am using.
> 
> On the day and date I finish it, I write in comments of how the knitting went, what I liked and disliked and how it turned out. How much wool it took. Who I gifted it to. etc.
> 
> ...


You are my ideal! My goal is to do this ... Now to implement instead of just good intentions!


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I will take pictures of what I make


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, I am starting to write down all of the things I have made, and will even put a strand of yarn with it. Of course I willk file them { sure Doris } well i'm going to give it a try, see what happens. Who Knows, I may become efficient at 75 plus.


----------



## Karencoo (Sep 16, 2012)

If you haven't tried Ravelry, it does all of these things. I keep track of finished projects with yarn type, color, needle size etc and post pictures. You can track your stash and view in a spreadsheet format or thumbnails. if you are making a garment or other knitted project, search by pattern name and see the same completed projects that other knitters have posted, along with comments of any issues they encountered. You can also search by project name to see what yarn others used for the project. For any projects you'd like to make, you can save as a Favorite or even put it in a Queue file. Keep track of what Friends are doing or your favorite Group or what knitting books are in your library. Ravelry is a great resource, free and so easy to use - - just sign up with a user name and password for access.


----------



## Karen Stevens (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello fellow KPers. Like many of you I do exactly the same - I record all of the details of each project I start in a book - they are all numbered by year - at the finish - my husband will not let the project out the door or placed into my box of completed garments/items unless at least one or two pictures are taken and added to my albums of completed garments.

Right now projects 22 and 23 for 2013 are on the knitting machine and a set of needles - oh I forgot - project 21 still has the crochet hook sticking out of it - should be finished this weekend.

I keep a book with a list of projects to do - a separate list of my wish projects - a separate list of my orders and when they have to be completed by - and it seems that every day I find some new exciting item that should be added to one of the lists. If I ever live long enough to complete everything I want/need to do - or use up my stash - that will be quite a task. 

Happy knitting to all the crafty people on this forum.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a knitting album on the IPad and have started keeping photos.


----------



## Spinnaker (Dec 22, 2012)

I do the same thing. I have two binders. One for patterns and one for the items I have made. It works well for me and it is organized by category, ie. baby stuff, afghans, scaves, etc. :lol:


----------



## MARIONT (Nov 29, 2012)

I keep track on the ravelry.com web site. You get your own page. I always take a picture and everything about the project is there.


----------



## mwilde818 (Feb 9, 2013)

I take pictures of my knitting projects and download them into a "knitting" folder.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I made a list for this year. Be interesting to see how much gets done.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think keeping track is a great idea, I wish I had a way to go back to my past projects that were gifts. I usually knit my gifts and I have no idea what I have given to who. I can't trust my memory anymore. I am going to run out and get a notebook!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

MARIONT said:


> I keep track on the ravelry.com web site. You get your own page. I always take a picture and everything about the project is there.


OK ! I've used Ravelry lots for patterns, and now am trying to use "my notebook" . I tried 2 of my latest projects, and I can't get my picture loaded. is there some trick to this ???
I opened it from my computer pictures and nothing happens ! Help, please.
JoanCB


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I started keeping a list this year and taking pictures. A crib size blanket, wash clothes, 2 scarfs, dog sweater, and working on a baby sweater. 
Found my little photo album with pictures of sweaters I knitted knitted years ago.


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

I, too, have started using the Ravelry notebook to track my projects. It is so rewarding to mark them off as finished.


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

i also use evernote.com to keep my prjects in.i can insert pictures,the pattern,any notes.i have lots of notebooks on there for everything.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I have never kept track of things but I have kept a knitting journal ever since learning to knit last year, I take a pic of item completed, a snip of the yarn, and who it was for... I enjoy looking back through it  also I put the pics on Ravelry ... I know whenever I am looking for a project to do using a certain yarn, I like to see if anyone else on Ravelry has posted a picture of what they have done using the same yarn... it helps me tremendously!!!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Good question. 
I started taking photos of my work when my Grandson Michael was born 21 months ago. I didn't remember all the time but have a reasonable record of what I knitted. 
My nephew and his wife produced a daughter in October and of course I had to start knitting something for baby Eve. Now another nephew and his partner are expecting a daughter in about 3 weeks...... more baby stuff needed. 
Last year I started taking a photo of my finished projects with the pattern included in the picture and added notes on any alterations I made, yarn used, size of finished work etc. for future reference.
I am at present knitting a Thomas the Tank Engine Jumper for Michael and am juggling 5 different coloured yarns. Hope it turns out OK. I will of course take many photos of this particular project.
Now fellow KP'rs please stop posting interesting topics as I have a lot of knitting to do and can't spend so much time on the computer........well maybe you shouldn't stop as my fingers need a break every now and then...
Lindypops
I too am someone who did not know about keeping track of my work in Ravelry... Thank you all so much.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been taking photos of what I have made since 2000. Have put all the photos into a photo albumn and written beside each picture whether it was made for someone, given to charity (with the name of the charity) or if I so9ld the item. So far I have filled 3 albumns and starting on the fourth. It is amazing how quickly I forgot what I had made before this, and also I found out that I have made a lot for many different charities that I didn't think I had made for.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great question!! I have a binder and as soon as I receive a request from a family member or friend, I enter it in my binder and then record what I'm making, the wool type and colour, the needles I used, the cost of the yarn (handy to remember if it is a commissioned piece) and any changes I made to the pattern. That way if I love the pattern, I can easily knit it again with the info I have recorded. It also ensures that I don't give repeat gifts to anyone from one year to the next.
I'm a senior and happy to admit it....my memory is not a good as it used to be so writing it down just makes my life a whole lot easier!!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always keep a book on what I have made.
June


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I belomng to a knitting group and we donate whaqt we make to differnt places. When we first started we were taking pic of everything but we were a small group. The lady that usualy did this moved away and we just never kept it up. What a shame. We have a lot of new members and I was just appoiinted Secratary and am keeping the Thank yous we get. I just told the ladies last week that I would like to have pics taken so I can match up the pics. with the Thank yous. Kind of start like a scrapbook.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

I, too, take photos of all my knitting as I knit for our Festival of Trees gift shop and I like to keep a photo record of what has sold, when and for how much. Gifts for family and friends I do also so know what I've made so I don't duplicate it.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I keep a diary w/ notes on what used needles sizes, ect. I also take a photo of everything I make as most of it is for charity or donations to fund raiser. The easiest tho for me is the Ravelry site. you can put your stash in, start date of projects and have a album of w pics of all you've made. Keep on knitting


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


Altho my intentions are to do so, I don't.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Gee I never thought of that. So will do so straight away. I am a slow knitter so guess I won't get much done but it will be interesting to see just what I do get done. 
I love DPNs & I have occasionlly used circulars, but I prefer straight needles.
Marie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish I could say my pictures were all organized... but they aren't.... I do try to take a picture of everything I complete...... I should note the specifics as well but haven't so far..... Sure wish I had done this on some of the pieces I did several years back.... 

I also have DH take a picture of all the furniture and woodworking projects he does so that he has a little "brag" book to show people who ask him to make something.....


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes! just started tracking projects last year -
I use just one of those $1 calendars - sometimes you even get them free in the mail - about size of a checkbook.
Jot down name of project [ex: Whiskers Dishcloth ~ Blankie Bunny, etc.]-- 
also, I take a photo [giving me an opportunity to learn more about using my digital camera!]
Am hoping to post them to my blog - have done some of that in the past, but now that I'm retired, I am planning to do more - that way it's somewhere that I don't have to go looking for!! 
Also, on the actual pattern I write down any special notes to myself for next time: such as who I made it for, if I changed to a smaller/larger needle, type of yarn used, etc. - or if I had any problems.
Now.....if I could just keep those patterns from flying out of their binders and going all over the place and just stay put and be organized......well, that's wishful thinking!!!
: )
http://myknittingfavs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a knitting & crochet portfolio of all the items I've made even those for charity with pics, patterns, my notes and the ball bands. If I want to make that item again, everything is in one place so I can find it. I also keep projects in project bags with the a folder containing the pattern with the name of the person I'm making the item for.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it was 2010 when I discovered knitting again and I was making baby blankets. I always wanted to make hats but detest seaming things and I was not yet brave enough to try 16" circulars. Finally got one and I was off and running. Wow I loved it. I think that was early 2011 and I was taking pictures and writing notes for each hat but I didn't write down when I began. Donated the first 100 to storm Sandy's victims through a link I found on this site. Have the second 100 hats sitting here while I search out what I want to do with them. I'm currently knitting hat #222. Keeping those notes is proving valuable, too, because by the time I use a particular pattern again I don't remember particulars and kinks I found in each one and my notes are a huge help.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Keeping track of the yarn used for gifts is an excellent idea! I wouldn't want to give someone the same hat three years in a row.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

MsP11 said:


> Keeping track of the yarn used for gifts is an excellent idea! I wouldn't want to give someone the same hat three years in a row.


Good idea !! In my Christmas Card record book, I have lists of what I gave to family members for Christmas each year dating back to 1996 !!!
Joan


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep track on my raverly page; at least the stuff that has some substance to it. You can keep track of the yarn, where you bought it, how much it cost, how long it took you to knit your project, post pictures, the list goes on and on....

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

RobynMay said:


> Since joining this forum, I have started to take photos of completed projects. I will investigate storing them on either FB or Ravelry. My aunt has been very discouraging about how many projects I have on the go at the one time and as I gift most of my crafting to charity, I have nothing finished to show her! I think it will encourage me to keep finishing what I start too, to keep a photographic record of it all.


I am the same , my mother is the same as your Aunt, she feels that I should not have so many going, as no-one will be able to finish them as I knit differently to her and alot of the things are in my head as I have a habib of changing patterns all the time.

I love taking pictures of the things that I have made, I need to find a model for them though.

If anyone asks can you knit this, you can show them a picture of past pojects. This is our portfolio.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great idea to record what you've done. I'm thinking about taking photos and list yarn used and patterns. Scrapbook of sorts!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I make a list in a book of what I make, who it is for, the date I started it and the date I finished it. I also take a photo of the first one I make of a certain item but do not photograph any copies of the same item unless it is in a different colour.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I take pics with my ipad mini.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

patchz said:


> I am doing the same I am taking pictures of what I have made putting this is a book with a name of who is getting/got it.


I wish I had taken a picture and made a log of everything I made over the years. Too late now but something you youngsters might think about. It would be a journal of sorts for your children and grandchildren.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Reading about those using their various notebooks I had to whack myself upside the head. I use Microsoft One Note for just about everything! Patterns, recipies, my poetry, my writing, my holidays, health records, family addresses, gifts I've given, courses I've taken, etc.

Now why haven't I thought to use it to record my projects as well? Duh. Will start with the next finished product.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it might be fun to have actual yarn samples of various projects in a little journal/scrapbook. Guess I'm just a low-tech, tactile person


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Take a photo and share with us! I started trying to photograph what I make. If I forget to before giving the item away I ask for the receipient to take one for me.


----------



## bklann (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, I sure wish I had thought of that when I started knitting 60+ years ago. What a volume I would have to look back on...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I take Photos of mine and put them in a file on the computer, along with the wool used, needle size pattern alterations, name & location of the pattern and who it was given to.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I use Ravelry....trying to get away from anything that involves paper!!!!

Noreen


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


I thought about doing that and taking pictures also. So if I want to sell anything I can give them a picture of other items I have made. Most of my items are crochet. I have never tried to sell anything knitted yet. I was going to get one of those 3 ring binders from Staples with plastic pages and categorize them. Just haven't done that yet.  Maybe one day I will get that done.   :lol:

Great idea, thanks for reminding me. :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I sell alot of my knitting so soetimes I can not keep up to write it all down this year I made over 30 pair of phentex slippers and 20 pair of wool socks along with hats and mitts, scarves ect hands to busy for writing but have to try to start


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a folder that I store patterns of projects I have knitted
and crocheted. Each pattern has notes about gauge, needle
or hook size, yarn used and pattern adjustments. More recently
I have added a yarn label. If I decide to use the pattern again
or if a piece requires mending, I have a point of reference.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

One can keep track of things, pictures and all on ravelry.com
It is fun to look at others projects. One can also keep track of yarn stash, patterns to do, etc. 
purelyshirley


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

A few years ago I started taking pictures of my finished projects.


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

There's a really good crochet jounal in PDF format that could easily be adapted for knitting has room for details and pics I was thinking I would use that this year. maybe do a search to see if there is a knitting journal already layed out. Happy knitting kk


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never kept track of my knitted items, but after reading this I'm thinking I should. I do keep track of yarn labels and whether I liked the yarn for whatever project I used it for. I guess I'll take it a step further.


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you not heard of revelry? That is where you can keep all that information including photos. It is also indexed so you can find patterns. Just go to revelry.com and look it over


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jwilderj said:


> Have you not heard of revelry? That is where you can keep all that information including photos. It is also indexed so you can find patterns. Just go to revelry.com and look it over


Ravelry ... http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I kept a list of all the things I made last year till the scarf orders kept me hopping. I haven't made a list for this year yet. So far I've made 2 hats, a man's scarf, 5 Starbella scarves, a Starbella skirt and am working on a wrap and a baby blanket. Not much compared to some of the others here.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that is a good idea, I am going to start my list right now xx


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm trying to use ravelry. I'm still not very good at logging every start - and dworse yet at taking pics.


----------



## MsP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

If I had any idea how to upload pictures, I could do that. I'll wait until later, though


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I keep list of projects. At one point I tried to take pictures but that gets away from me.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I keep a running tally of the number of hats I send to Halos of Hope (nearing 550).

I also snap a photo of the entire group of hats each time....to remind me of patterns I've tried. 

FUN to do!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

MsP11 said:


> I think it might be fun to have actual yarn samples of various projects


I have started to keep a file of the yarns I use - 
put a small sample of it taped to the skein wrapper ~
~I'm always thinking I will remember...........but.....you know how that goes!
this has helped a lot when I want to get another skein of a certain brand/color.
Surprising when I look at my file: wow! I've used all that yarn?!!!?!
[and STILL have a healthy stash!!!!]


----------



## knitter knatter (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats what I do as well. If you don't have a set format google crochet journal and take a look. It work well for me. I have the one for knitting as well but I haven't used it yet and can't seem to find it. I'm sure it's not where I put it LOL
kk


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> I have a diary for just knitting, when I start a project, I write in the details for that day, e.g wool type and colour, needle sizes and of course what I am knitting and what pattern I am using.
> 
> On the day and date I finish it, I write in comments of how the knitting went, what I liked and disliked and how it turned out. How much wool it took. Who I gifted it to. etc.
> 
> ...


What a good idea!
I've got a spare 2013 diary and will start straight away.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> This year, I am making a list of all the different items that I have knitted, want to make for presents, and other people so I can keep track to see how many items that I have knitted - so far, I have completed 6 items. Items 7 & 8 are on the needles. I have yarn for other projects that I am mulling over in my mind so when I am ready to start right away.


I take pictures of my work and put them in a file. then I can look at then every now and then.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, I do. I take a photo of each one.


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

I use Ravelry ... there is a place to list each project (WIP and finished) along with pictures ... date started and completed ... info about size of needles/yarn and pattern and a section for making notes/comments .... I don't need any more than this ... I love it!!!


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Why not use Ravelry. It has a wonderful place under my notebook to keep track of all your projects, with notes regarding your yarn, needles, likes or dislikes about the project. It is a fabulous tool for knitters.

Dawn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My hubby keeps a digital record of everything I have made regardless of knitting, crocheting, ccs, quilting, etc. It is interesting to go through it sometimes and remember what prompted some of the items!


----------



## Pipsqueek (Jan 16, 2013)

I always keep track of the items I make be it knit or crochet or quilting. I have learned over the years to take pictures of all the items. With the capability of taking pictures with a phone or camers it is pretty easy to do.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

I do the same thing. I have a small notebook and write the project. necessary details, any changes, needle size, washing instructions, cost of yarn, notes to myself if i do it again. really helpful because i really don't remember details


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I did one year and found out I did over 100 projects and it made me tired so I quit keeping track. I used to take pictures of all the things I knit, not anymore.


----------



## Mtnestgal (Jan 13, 2013)

I make many projects, including my signature hooded baby sweater with matching booties. I started taking pictures of the projects about ten years ago. I also ask parents to send a picture of their babes in their sweaters to remember my little coats of many colours. I have made a book with pics from my gallery and it is now a coffee table book - great memories- no two sweaters the same- over 500 made to date over the past 30 years. I just wish I started taking the pictures sooner.


----------



## KRIKKITWARS42 (Aug 20, 2012)

I keep track of what I make - pictures included - on Ravelry.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

No..But I wish I had.. People come up to me now and say "Remember the XYZ hat I bought from you?? I look back at them with a blank expression..


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I record everything I knit in Ravelry. Not only does it show a picture but also the name of the pattern, a link to the pattern, what yarn I used, what needles I used when I started it and when I finished it. According to Ravelry, I have knit 333 items since I joined on December 27, 2007.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I record everything I knit in Ravelry. Not only does it show a picture but also the name of the pattern, a link to the pattern, what yarn I used, what needles I used when I started it and when I finished it. According to Ravelry, I have knit 333 items since I joined on December 27, 2007.


WOW !!!!! FANTASTIC !!!!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

yes I take pictures....


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I use Ravelry.com for storing my completed projects, inventory of my needles and stash yarn. I can get to it from any computer or my smart phone.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep track of what I make in an excel spreadsheet. I am no where near as detailed as some of the others on here. I simply put what the item is, the color, and if it is for someone specifically, I add their name. I also put when I donate items. I have been doing this for a few years. I have almost 30 items done so far this year.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I take pictures of all my finished items and store them on a hard drive. With details of yarn used needles and any notes etc.. I may want to make them again. I also put all my patterns on my hard drive too. It is an external drive so I don't loose anything if my computer were to crash. On the same drive I have all my family photos and lots of other things. If there was a fire I would grab the external hard drive and know all my important things are there. Hope I never have to though. It is also very handy if I buy a new computer.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Bennieblue, external hard drives can crash too. Make sure you have everything in 2 places!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> Bennieblue, external hard drives can crash too. Make sure you have everything in 2 places!


Ha Ha thank you for that. I will. Perhaps I should have at least two external hard drives, where will it end. You have me worried now.

:roll:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bennieblue said:


> mom2grif said:
> 
> 
> > Bennieblue, external hard drives can crash too. Make sure you have everything in 2 places!
> ...


Just buy a flash drive ... they are quite inexpensive and hold a lot of data


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Bennieblue said:


> I take pictures of all my finished items and store them on a hard drive. With details of yarn used needles and any notes etc.. I may want to make them again. I also put all my patterns on my hard drive too. It is an external drive so I don't loose anything if my computer were to crash. On the same drive I have all my family photos and lots of other things. If there was a fire I would grab the external hard drive and know all my important things are there. Hope I never have to though. It is also very handy if I buy a new computer.


I did this saved things on an external hard drive and what do yhou know this hard drive doesn't match any other computer in the house I found this out when my computer crashed.
I am now saving to jump drive (USB sticks).


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I do now,but haven't always. I have a notebook that I kept listing things I made about 25 years ago. Since I started scrapbooking I try to make a picture of all I've made in the last 10 -12 years. It is nice to look back and see all that I've done and maybe double or triple that amout to get a rough idea of how much I've done. Soon will be 74 and I've always done needlework since I was very young.Great times working on projects. Happy Knitting.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

i take photos of everything i make and store them on my computer. under the photo, i add who i gave it to. i also have a notebook to keep track of what i make and who gets it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I take a picture of everything I make and I have a note book that I write their name, what they bought and the year and the color. tweeter


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

I don`t take a pic of everything. I like to take a pic of the "different" items I make or items to be remembered in future years. It is great to look back over some unique projects.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Since 1998 when I started selling some of my craft, I have been keeping track of each item made in an exercise book. I record date made, a short description, price, date sold & number of that item. Today I am up to item 755, a topknot baby's hat. However, recently I have been taking photos of each item as I am getting more requests for certain items. One day when I get 'time', I would like to use an online tracking system.


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

I do items for 2 shops and I was taking group pics of the items. Now, I take just the interesting unusual items. All felted bags are one of a kind designed by me so I have to have an album of them. Love to look over the items every once in a while.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

yes I take picture and put in a book who I sold it to and how much and what it was


----------



## GenevieveC94 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

